# GregorianCalendar Wochentag



## E99 (1. Nov 2012)

hab mir mal den wochentag vom gregoriancalendar ansagen lassen...


komischer weise sagt er, dass der 1.11.12 und der 31.10.12 sa oder so wäre! Was natürlich nicht stimmt! Was mache ich falsch?


```
GregorianCalendar ge = new GregorianCalendar();
    	
    	ge.set(Calendar.DATE, d);
		ge.set(Calendar.MONTH, m);
		ge.set(Calendar.YEAR, y);
		int dow = ge.get(Calendar.DAY_OF_WEEK);
		if(dow == Calendar.SATURDAY || dow == Calendar.SUNDAY){
			System.out.println(d+"."+m +"war ein "+ "sa o. so");
			count++;
```


asugabe:


```
1.11war ein sa o. so
31.10war ein sa o. so
```


----------



## Attila (1. Nov 2012)

```
// Januar -> 0
ge.set(Calendar.MONTH, m-1);
```


----------



## Gast2 (1. Nov 2012)

Als Ergänzung zum Vorposter:
Nachlesen kann man das hier Calendar (Java Platform SE 7 )


----------



## E99 (2. Nov 2012)

Oh man klar! Ich weiss natürlich, dass GregorianCalendar mit dem Monat -1 arbeitet! Habe das auch berücksichtigt, um mit den richtigen Monatsdaten weiterzuarbeiten. Nur auf die Idee das noch mal in der Methode rückgängigzumachen bin ich nicht gekommen! 

Noch eine Frage:


```
for(int i = 0; i<5;i++){
			System.out.println(date[i]);
		}

dazu ausgabe:

Thu Jan 26 00:10:00 CET 2012
Sun Jan 29 00:10:00 CET 2012
Mon Jan 30 00:10:00 CET 2012
Tue Jan 31 00:10:00 CET 2012
Sun Jan 01 00:11:00 CET 2012
```

Bedeutet das Jan Januar? Oder hat das eine andere Bewandnis? Denn in der Methode habe ich ja jetzt das richtige Datum von Oktober!?


----------

